# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > الفتاة المسلمة >  ابا اعرف كيف الغسل من الجنابة

## الغروب الاخير

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

كيف لحال لغوالي

جزاكن الله خير ابا طريقة الاغتسال من جنابة

قرات عن كيفية الاغتسال من الجنابة وعرفت ان حثي الماء على الراس 3مرات

عشان اكون متاكدة من الطريقة جزاكن الله خير فيدني

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نَفَحاتُُ إلى الأخوات الداعيات 
كيف نثقف النساء دينياً 
أحكام تخص المرأة 
لباس المرأة أمام المرأة 
حكم استمرار الدورة الشهرية أكثر من 10 أيام 
حق المرأة في تزويج نفسها دون تدخل وليها 
خطوات الاغتسال من الجنابة بالترتيب 
ما هي صفات النساء الصالحات ؟ 
كيف يكون بر الوالدين بعد وفاتهما 
هل يكلف الله نفسا فوق طاقتها

----------


## ورقة ناعمة

تعرفين تتسبحين .....

اتسبحي وتنظفي عدل وحطي مسك بالمنطقة الحساسة وانتهى الموضوع .....

----------


## khaleejiya

> تعرفين تتسبحين .....
> 
> اتسبحي وتنظفي عدل وحطي مسك بالمنطقة الحساسة وانتهى الموضوع .....


هي تقصد سنة الرسول صل الله عليه وسلم في الغسل من الجنابه
وهي عالتالي:

1-يغتسل يديه ثلاث مرات
2-يغتسل (اعظاءه التناسليه)حتى لايضطر الى لمسها بعدذلك فينقض وضوءه اذا نوى الوضوء
3-يتوضا وضوءه للصلاه ويؤخر غسل رجليه الى نهايه الغسل (وذلك حت لايعلق شئ من النجاسه من الماء المسكوب على الارض في قدميه اثناء الغسل)
4-يبدا يسكب الماء على راسه ثلاثا حتى تصل الماء الى اصول شعره
5-ثم يسكب الماء على جسمه ويبدا بالاجزاء اليمني من الجسم ثم اليسرى
6-بعد الانتهاء من سكب الماء على جميع اجزاء البدن يغسل رجليه ثم يخرج من مستحمه



وان عن عائشه رضى الله عنها ((ان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان اذا اغتسل من الجنابه بيدا فيغتسل يديه ثم يفرغ بيمينه على شماله فيغتسل فرجه ثم يتوضا وضوءه للصلاه ثم ياخذ الماء ويدخل اصابعه في اصول الشعر وحفن على راسه ثلاث حثيات ثم افاض الماء على سائر جسده)).

وغسل المراه كغسل الرجل كما يستحب اذا اغتسلت من حيض او نفاس ان تاخذ قطنه وتضع عليها من المسك او ايا من الطيب وتمسح به فرجها لتزيل اثر رائحه الدم.......

----------


## sa7el

الجنابة

عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت: كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم إذا اغتسل من الجنابة؛ غسل يديه، وتوضأ وضوءه للصلاة ثمّ اغتسل، ثمّ يخلل بيده شعره؛ حتى إذا ظن أنّه قد أروى بشرته؛ أفاض عليه الماء ثلاث مرات، ثم غسل سائر جسده) أخرجه البخاري و مسلم. 


إنّ الاغتسال من الجنابة ( أي الجماع والاتصال الجنسي ) واجب على الرجل والمرأة، وللماء دور كبير في الجنس؛ فهو ينشّط الرجل للقاء جنسي ثانٍ أو ثالث ، كما أنّ اغتسال الرجل وزوجته قبل الجماع أو بعده معاً وما يتخلل ذلك من مداعبات وملاطفات لها أثر مميّز على نفسية الرجل والمرأة. 


هناك الكثير من النساء والرّجال يعتقدون بأنّ الاغتسال من الجنابة هو اغتسال عادي، والحقيقة أن له خطوات يجب علينا اتّباعها لكي نصبح من مطبّقي سنة الله ورسوله ، وعلى إثر الحديث سنبيّن بسبع خطوات كيفية الغسل من الجنابة. 




كيفية الغسل من الجنابة
• غسل اليدين ثلاث مرات؛ وذلك لتنظيف ما هو مستقذر.
• غسل الفرج وما أصيب من أذى بشماله؛ لحديث ميمونة رضي الله عنها: (ثم أفرغ على شماله فغسل مذاكيره)، فغسل الفرج باليمين مكروه.
• غسل اليدين بالصابون وإن لم يجد فبالتراب؛ عن ميمونه رضي الله عنها قالت: ( ثم ضرب يده بالأرض أو بالحائط مرّتين أو ثلاثا).
• التوضؤ كوضوء الصلاة، قُدّم غسل أعضاء الوضوء قبل الوضوء لتحصل صورة الطهارة الكبرى والصغرى. وإذا توضأ قبل الاغتسال فهي سنة مستحبة .
• فيض الماء على الرأس ثلاث مرات حتى يبلغ منابت الشعر، ويبدأ بشقّ رأسه الأيمن ثم الأيسر، وفي حال كان الرجل ملتحياً فيخلّل لحيته حتى يصل الماء للبشرة.
• إفاضة الماء على جسده بالكامل، ابتداءً بالشق الأيمن وانتهاءً بالأيسر. تكون الإفاضة مرّةً واحدةً، ولكن أظهر مذهب مالك وابن تيمية: استحباب التثليث.
• غسل القدمين، ويجوز أن تكون مع الوضوء لما قالته عائشة في الحديث السابق، ويجوز أن تكون آخر الغسل لقول ميمونة رضي الله عنها: (ثمّ تنحى فغسل رجليه).


ويكون غسل المرأة من الجنابة كغسل الرجل؛ لقول أبو داود: ( النساء شقائق الرجال). والله الموفّق، اللهم اجعلنا من التوابين واجعلنا من المتطهّرين. 



منقول

----------


## sa7el

> تعرفين تتسبحين .....
> 
> اتسبحي وتنظفي عدل وحطي مسك بالمنطقة الحساسة وانتهى الموضوع .....



لا اختي،، شي فرق بين الوحدة تتسبح والوحدة تغتسل،،، ها دين وشرع مب لعب
ما يلفظ من قول الا لديه رقيب عتيد

والكلام اللي سواء نقول او نكتبه باجر بنتحاسب

----------


## ماما قصايد

قوية ...شوهالكلام وشو هالثقة هههههههههههههههههه

تتسبحين غير والاغتسال من الجنابة غير ..

----------


## الغروب الاخير

جزاكن الله خيرا
عشان جي كنت ابا اعرف الفرق

----------


## الغروب الاخير

ولي عرفته انه الدين يسر

يسر الغسل عن الا ستحمام 

يمكن الغسل يكون كل يوم بس مب شرط يكون سباحة

----------


## غلآ نفسي

نفس ما قالو لج البنات بخطواته 

وورقه ناعمه يمكن ما فهمت الموضوع 

بس تتسبحين غير عن تغتسلين

----------


## أم محمد1988

أنا بعد سمعت من مشايخ يجوز تغسلين المنطقة وبعدين تتوضين وضوء كامل وبعدين تتسبحين سباحه عاديه يعني تغسلين شعرج بالماي والصابون وبعدين الجسم كله ..

----------


## ام طحنوون

عشان توضح الصورة للكل .. 

مثلا ليش نية الصوم واجبة .. نية الوضوء .. نية الغسل..

النية هي الاساس ومن غيرها يبطل الشي اللي بتسوينه.. مثلا: 
واحد توه ناش من النوم .. شاف عمره مب يوعان .. قال خلاص انا اليوم بكملها صيام دام انه اصلا ماكلت شي واانا علي ((يوم قضاء)) !! 

غلط وصومه غير صحيح لعدم وجود النية .. لازم ينوي الصيام قبل اذان الفجر .. مب شرط لفظيا يقول نويت الصيام .. بس يكون قبل الاذان او يبات ليلته في نيته صيام اليوم 

وكل الامور تندرج تحت هالشي .. 
مايستوي تتسبحين وتقولين خلاص مابتوضا لاني اصلا تسبحت!!

مسحتي شعرج مرة؟ نظفتي اذنج؟ غسلتي ايدج لين المرفقين 3 مرات والريل 3 مرات؟؟ 

السبوح شي ونية الوضوء شي .. لاتقولون كله واحد 

ونفس الشي بالنسبة للغسل من الجنابة 
والبنات ماقصروا كتبوا شرح واضح

----------


## love rak

انا الي اسويه اني اتسبح وتقريبا نفس الشي السبوح وطريقة غسل الجنابة
هي المقصود فيها الطهارة

----------


## Ward-uae

http://www.binbaz.org.sa/node/2324

----------


## أم محمد1988

> http://www.binbaz.org.sa/node/2324


جزاكي الله خيرا

----------


## Ward-uae

> جزاكي الله خيرا


العفو حبيبتي

----------


## المعدن النفيس

*يزاج الله خيرا أختي ورد لوضعج فتوى الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله

يغلق الموضوع حيث تم الرد ع تساؤل الأخت بفتوى من مصدر موثوق*

----------

